# Was rated by Tails,Wheat waffles and MakinitHappenReturn_



## TyroneBiggums (Jan 16, 2022)

Tails and WW ratings were similar with a drop-off for MIHR. Not sure if they're more forgiving or MIHR is harsher. MIHR gave the most in depth facial analysis but WW &Tails looksmaxxing advice was more useful.Do want to hear other's opinions and looksmaxxing advice since I was hit with vagueness in certain aspects like "new haircut" or "shape beard for equal facial thirds".
Tails:7.75 
WW:7 
MIHR:4.5


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Jan 16, 2022)

wtf you couldve gotten all this free on my program... check your taint size for me asap


----------



## Deleted member 9446 (Jan 16, 2022)

TyroneBiggums said:


> Tails and WW ratings were similar with a drop-off for MIHR. Not sure if they're more forgiving or MIHR is harsher. MIHR gave the most in depth facial analysis but WW &Tails looksmaxxing advice was more useful.Do want to hear other's opinions and looksmaxxing advice since I was hit with vagueness in certain aspects like "new haircut" or "shape beard for equal facial thirds".
> Tails:7.75
> WW:7
> MIHR:4.5



6.5/10


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jan 16, 2022)

Theyre right


----------



## Pantherus (Jan 16, 2022)

What kinda shirt do u have on in the first pic?


----------



## gamma (Jan 16, 2022)

@MakinItHappenReturn is a good rater ngl
Wheat waffels overrates a lot, not only this guy, but in general


----------



## Deleted member 9446 (Jan 16, 2022)

6foot2_17y0 said:


> 6.5/10


Nevermind i opened my eyes. 5/10


----------



## Deleted member 16989 (Jan 16, 2022)

Long midface can be an genetic.


----------



## Deleted member 17174 (Jan 16, 2022)

6foot2_17y0 said:


> Nevermind i opened my eyes. 5/10


Facially roughly a 5, but high SMV ig


----------



## one job away (Jan 16, 2022)

TyroneBiggums said:


> Tails and WW ratings were similar with a drop-off for MIHR. Not sure if they're more forgiving or MIHR is harsher. MIHR gave the most in depth facial analysis but WW &Tails looksmaxxing advice was more useful.Do want to hear other's opinions and looksmaxxing advice since I was hit with vagueness in certain aspects like "new haircut" or "shape beard for equal facial thirds".
> Tails:7.75
> WW:7
> MIHR:4.5



I thought blacks would be smart enough to not listen to unemployment indian basementrotters


----------



## Deleted member 17174 (Jan 16, 2022)

Where can I find this tail guy?


----------



## Deleted member 16958 (Jan 16, 2022)

who pays for this shit lmao


----------



## Deleted member 9446 (Jan 16, 2022)

Berserk said:


> Facially roughly a 5, but high SMV ig


Big and black. Anybody who went to an american highschool knows that big and black=appealing to younger girls


----------



## oatmeal (Jan 16, 2022)

one job away said:


> I thought blacks would be smart enough to not listen to unemployment indian basementrotters


get jewed


----------



## TyroneBiggums (Jan 16, 2022)

Pantherus said:


> What kinda shirt do u have on in the first pic?


Its just a cardigan.


----------



## TyroneBiggums (Jan 16, 2022)

gamma said:


> @MakinItHappenReturn is a good rater ngl
> Wheat waffels overrates a lot, not only this guy, but in general


Figured. Will never forget the Julian rate.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

I made a mistake in repeating myself twice 

I put lips in the average section too by mistake *Cringe*


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

gamma said:


> @MakinItHappenReturn is a good rater ngl
> Wheat waffels overrates a lot, not only this guy, but in general



Wheat Waffles and Tails both rated him Tyrone Lite lol 

How bro? I am not even gonna front like I am better than them both, but this is absurd

He is a normie by any stretch of the imagination?


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

HOOOOOLD ON A SEC LOL

You never sent me this:







Bro post the pics you sent me pls - this is making me look stoopid now


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

one job away said:


> I thought blacks would be smart enough to not listen to unemployment indian basementrotters



Looking at this idiot making a troll comment for 10+ JFL reacts

Moron

I am more than employed. Fucking very well off.

I do this for passion and mental stimulation. 

Just like I like watching documentaries, I like analysing faces AND widening my knowledge base

There's still a lot for me to learn

And yes I am Indian, but I do MOG you. You are a virgin, no girlfriend, no social circle, nothing. Grow yourself some balls and stop hating on other men because they aren't your prototype cuck max NEET basement dwelling rotter. I know you feel inferior you FAKE FUCK but this isn't your safe haven


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jan 16, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Looking at this idiot making a troll comment for 10+ JFL reacts
> 
> Moron
> 
> ...


 cope @one job away is a solid white chadlite


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jan 16, 2022)

OP run bbc game @ForeverRecession


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> cope @one job away is a solid white chadlite



I know you're trolling, but trust me bro - get your boy away from me because I will fuck him up ROYALLY

He's try-hard faggot meme personalityless keyboard warrior remarks will get him in trouble


----------



## Pakicel (Jan 16, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Looking at this idiot making a troll comment for 10+ JFL reacts
> 
> Moron
> 
> ...


Wait till you see what he looks like...


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jan 16, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> I know you're trolling, but trust me bro - get your boy away from me because I will fuck him up ROYALLY
> 
> He's try-hard faggot meme personalityless keyboard warrior remarks will get him in trouble


he unironically is a white chadlite though so he wins


----------



## one job away (Jan 16, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> cope @one job away is a solid white chadlite


Nigga dw i just laugh about it.


----------



## Pakicel (Jan 16, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> I know you're trolling, but trust me bro - get your boy away from me because I will fuck him up ROYALLY
> 
> He's try-hard faggot meme personalityless keyboard warrior remarks will get him in trouble


I have seen him. Chadlite is legit. 6 feet white and fully gymcelled too.


----------



## Pakicel (Jan 16, 2022)

one job away said:


> Nigga dw i just laugh about it.


Send your pics to @MakinItHappenReturn. He will shit himself.


----------



## one job away (Jan 16, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> he unironically is a white chadlite though so he wins





Pakicel said:


> I have seen him. Chadlite is legit. 6 feet white and fully gymcelled too.


You can’t rate me chadlite and someone like fatmaxxed triggered or crisick chad. But as you said you focus on weird shit bones.


----------



## one job away (Jan 16, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Send your pics to @MakinItHappenReturn. He will shit himself.


You think I’m retarded


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> he unironically is a white chadlite though so he wins



The fact you are showing him respect because he is above-average speaks volumes about your character you shallow bimbo Zoomer

IRL he is nothing. Which is why he hates. ZERO SOCIAL SKILLS


----------



## Pakicel (Jan 16, 2022)

one job away said:


> You think I’m retarded


I actually agree now regarding fatmaxxed and triggered. They have good individual features but both look uncanny and lack harmony. I honestly don't know what to rate them now you mentioned it.


----------



## one job away (Jan 16, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> The fact you are showing him respect because he is above-average speaks volumes about your character you shallow bimbo Zoomer
> 
> IRL he is nothing. Which is why he hates. ZERO SOCIAL SKILLS


But we are all Autists here. What makes being king of incel so appealing to you


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Send your pics to @MakinItHappenReturn. He will shit himself.



Projection.

I would beat the shit out of him. Do you think a true man of character would act like he does?

90% of his posts smell of loser - then comes into my threads and tries to stick his mantits out

I'd fuck him up badly.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jan 16, 2022)

one job away said:


> You can’t rate me chadlite and someone like fatmaxxed triggered or crisick chad. But as you said you focus on weird shit bones.


triggered and crisick are chads but not fatmaxxed imo


----------



## Pakicel (Jan 16, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> IRL he is nothing. Which is why he hates. ZERO SOCIAL SKILLS


He says he is aspie. So you are right about that. I wouldn't take it personally if I was you. He's just kidding. You get angry so easily dude. Lighten up.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

one job away said:


> But we are all Autists here. What makes being king of incel so appealing to you



You're a low IQ eastern European cunt that would try and come to my country to find a labour job that you would use to pay for your shit family back at home in Yugoslavia, by wiring them money


----------



## Pakicel (Jan 16, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Projection.
> 
> I would beat the shit out of him. Do you think a true man of character would act like he does?
> 
> ...


So you think you mog @one job away ?


----------



## one job away (Jan 16, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> So you think you mog @one job away ?


pls don’t ever share pics of me. Never to anyone


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> He says he is aspie. So you are right about that. I wouldn't take it personally if I was you. He's just kidding. You get angry so easily dude. Lighten up.



Nigger I know a fake pussy when I see one.

I've felt his personality in other posts. He never talks like that. He postures up when he sees my threads or people talking about me.

Why? JEALOUSY

I am far more experienced than you as a man, so I know - don't tell me to lighten up or I'll fuck your midget subhuman ass up too


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

The fact he is scared of me seeing him speaks volumes about how much of a legitimate so called Chadlite the pussy is

Chadlite my smelly backside


----------



## Pakicel (Jan 16, 2022)

one job away said:


> pls don’t ever share pics of me. Never to anyone


Nah. I won't. Trust me. I haven't sent my pics to you. Just morphs of myself. So I hope the same for you.


----------



## one job away (Jan 16, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Nah. I won't. Trust me. I haven't sent my pics to you. Just morphs of myself. So I hope the same for you.


would never do that.


----------



## one job away (Jan 16, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> triggered and crisick are chads but not fatmaxxed imo


None of them are chads. They are all uncanny af


----------



## Pakicel (Jan 16, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Nigger I know a fake pussy when I see one.
> 
> I've felt his personality in other posts. He never talks like that. He postures up when he sees my threads or people talking about me.
> 
> ...


I actually told you I was LARPing as that dude. I am not him. But I am telling you this for your own sake bro. You get riled up too easily.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Nah. I won't. Trust me. I haven't sent my pics to you. Just morphs of myself. So I hope the same for you.



Get your rotting bum chum to pipe down or shit is gonna happen to him


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> I actually told you I was LARPing as that dude. I am not him. But I am telling you this for your own sake bro. You get riled up too easily.



You still reek of sub 5 incel personality faggot doomer looser

Everything you say from the way you talk to the energy you give off

You FEEL like someone who has nothing to live for - EXACTLY like @one job away


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

Characterless pussies wanna get erections from talking shit on a Looks Theory forum - lemme see you do that in the physical world

Faggots would be STIFF as fuck, walking like robots


----------



## Pakicel (Jan 16, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Get your rotting bum chum to pipe down or shit is gonna happen to him


@one job away ain't a bad dude. He just likes to troll people for fun. If you talk to him in PMs, he is very helpful. Relax man. In all honesty, I think you are a good rater. And many here would agree.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> @one job away ain't a bad dude. He just likes to troll people for fun. If you talk to him in PMs, he is very helpful. Relax man. In all honesty, I think you are a good rater. And many here would agree.



He better pipe his Eastern European ass down 

Im far more accomplished as a man than him and his excuse is 'I'm still only 23' 

NIGGA THAT'S 6 YEARS. You have DONE NOTHING. Step out into the real world and do something before you shit talk on an internet forum


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

If you had sent either WW or Tails these following pics I can't see how in any way they would have classified you a Tyrone lite:
















@StrangerDanger @gamma @Preston @Pakicel ...... thoughts?

This is what tails said:


----------



## gamma (Jan 16, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> If you had sent either WW or Tails these following pics I can't see how in any way they would have classified you a Tyrone lite:
> 
> View attachment 1496853
> View attachment 1496854
> ...


Agree with you
I don't see the 7/10 (top 3%?! Wtf)


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jan 16, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> If you had sent either WW or Tails these following pics I can't see how in any way they would have classified you a Tyrone lite:
> 
> View attachment 1496853
> View attachment 1496854
> ...


I told you that you underrated him but you laughed at me


StrangerDanger said:


> nice underrate


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

gamma said:


> Agree with you
> I don't see the 7/10 (top 3%?! Wtf)



I mean tbh this has to be the worst rating Ive seen in my life











This following pic is the only one where you can say 7/10 is warranted. However it's an angle fraud:


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> I told you that you underrated him but you laughed at me



I underrated him? Based on what photos? He has one photo that puts him above-average and he never sent me this:


----------



## TyroneBiggums (Jan 16, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> If you had sent either WW or Tails these following pics I can't see how in any way they would have classified you a Tyrone lite:
> 
> View attachment 1496853
> View attachment 1496854
> ...


Sent the first 3.Not the 3/4ths angle one you wanted since I took that real quick to fit your order requirements.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

TyroneBiggums said:


> Sent the first 3.Not the 3/4ths angle one you wanted since I took that real quick to fit your order requirements.



It's madness to send me a different set of pics bro

You sent WW and Tails your very best pics from good angles with good lighting so they gave you 7 lol

This is why photos are never accurate


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jan 16, 2022)

R


MakinItHappenReturn said:


> I underrated him? Based on what photos? He has one photo that puts him above-average and he never sent me this:
> 
> View attachment 1496886


rate his appeal in the west there


----------



## TyroneBiggums (Jan 16, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> It's madness to send me a different set of pics bro
> 
> You sent WW and Tails your very best pics from good angles with good lighting so they gave you 7 lol
> 
> This is why photos are never accurateTried to reduce the amount of pictures I was sending and since 5 slots were taking up for specific type of pics you wanted I didnt send those.


My bad.I can only send 10 pics though and 5 were the front, side,and 3/4ths angle you asked for. The pics i sent them that you didn't get just didn't make the cut because of that limit. I can show the pics i sent them.


----------



## Preston (Jan 16, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> If you had sent either WW or Tails these following pics I can't see how in any way they would have classified you a Tyrone lite:
> 
> View attachment 1496853
> View attachment 1496854
> ...



He's not top 3% but imo OP is above average. Xxxtentacion like eyes, nice stubble and good body


----------



## Deleted member 3946 (Jan 16, 2022)

I got a rating from Wheat waffles, Tails and @MakinItHappenReturn. Here's what happened


I got a rating from 2 black pilling youtubers Wheat waffles, Tails,  and @MakinItHappenReturn. The first two cost around 15 dollars, and the other is the father figure of the forum who offered to do people's ratings. The results are : "6-6.5/10, with potential for more" from all of them, so it...




looksmax.org





I got recommended this guy and apparently OP mogs this guy. jfl everytime I hate to admit Ravi's correct becus he rated me below average but he's correct 90%


----------



## Introvertednarc (Jan 16, 2022)

Your midface isn't long. You're slightly above average - 5.5/10.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

Introvertednarc said:


> Your midface isn't long. You're slightly above average - 5.5/10.



I can only analyse what I am given:


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

Murdered


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 16, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Murdered
> 
> View attachment 1496955


tales from the deep slums of hyderabad inside a dravidian household


----------



## TyroneBiggums (Jan 16, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> It's madness to send me a different set of pics bro
> 
> You sent WW and Tails your very best pics from good angles with good lighting so they gave you 7 lol
> 
> This is why photos are never accurate


These would be the pics they saw that you didnt.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

TyroneBiggums said:


> These would be the pics they saw that you didnt.




I don't know.

I would go to 5.5/10 now based on these.

I still can't see how they've reached 7/10 - but that's fine I guess. Difference of opinion

I try and view it from a girls' pov and I see high tier normie in the second photo but that's all


----------



## Piratecel (Jan 16, 2022)

looks like a black normie trying to thugmax they overated you too high, you are 5/10 PSL and 4/10 SMV


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

Piratecel said:


> looks like a black normie trying to thugmax they overated you too high, you are 5/10 PSL and 4/10 SMV



PSL isn't outta /10 doofus


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Jan 16, 2022)

Yo bro ignore these goofs, I’ll take you under my wing and elevate you to slayerx. Read my posts and just run bbcgame @StrangerDanger


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jan 16, 2022)

tl;dr you look good OP. @TyroneBiggums enjoy mogging. You have very high SMV. I am assuming you slay IRL. Fix your undereyes and live your life.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

mulattomaxxer said:


> tl;dr you look good OP. @TyroneBiggums enjoy mogging. You have very high SMV. I am assuming you slay IRL. Fix your undereyes and live your life.


----------



## .👽. (Jan 16, 2022)

he isn't 4,5/10 bro


----------



## Warlow (Jan 16, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> I know you're trolling, but trust me bro - get your boy away from me because I will fuck him up ROYALLY
> 
> He's try-hard faggot meme personalityless keyboard warrior remarks will get him in trouble


@one job away is a handsome mafucka i ain gon cap


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

.👽. said:


> he isn't 4,5/10 bro



I gave him 5?


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jan 16, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


>




Rating system /10 is so fucking redundant its not even funny. Blackpill autism strikes again. Your analysis is good but the issue with these ratings is the number that comes after it. It doesn't mean anything.

PSL: "You have XYZ features so I rate you 5.514214146515/10 based on my classification system that puts you in class ABC which gives you access to tier 123 women" 

IRL: "You look good bro" 

He looks like a bad boy rapper ffs. If somebody sent me a picture of this guy IRL I would think he slays.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Rating system /10 is so fucking redundant its not even funny. Blackpill autism strikes again. Your analysis is good but the issue with these ratings is the number that comes after it. It doesn't mean anything.
> 
> PSL: "You have XYZ features so I rate you 5.514214146515/10 based on my classification system that puts you in class ABC which gives you access to tier 123 women"
> 
> ...



You're a fool

Lil Wayne and all these twits Kodak Black all slay because of their status

Ask him what his body count is I dare you


----------



## Cigarette (Jan 16, 2022)

woke up and now we’re paying other men to rathe our facial appearance


----------



## .👽. (Jan 16, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> I gave him 5?


facially yea nothing Special. i think with his height, tattoos, style etc hes higher. dragged down cuz hes black but snowbunnies exist. 

also lifefuel for me cuz u rate kinda harsh and i found the chat where u rated me


----------



## .👽. (Jan 16, 2022)

Cigarette said:


> woke up and now we’re paying other men to rathe our facial appearance


i mean most guys are clueless on how they look and what to improve and they don't know rating sites like this soo for 5 bucks its well spent for them. for us its waste


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

.👽. said:


> facially yea nothing Special. i think with his height, tattoos, style etc hes higher. dragged down cuz hes black but snowbunnies exist.
> 
> also lifefuel for me cuz u rate kinda harsh and i found the chat where u rated me



He has a high trust long midface. How can he run low-trust bad boy game?


----------



## .👽. (Jan 16, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> He has a high trust long midface. How can he run low-trust bad boy game?


no idea maybe earring, slit in his eyebrow and shit? blacks only need normie face + bbc + tall body thats it


----------



## thecel (Jan 16, 2022)

6foot2_17y0 said:


> 6.5/10



good rating




6foot2_17y0 said:


> Nevermind i opened my eyes. 5/10



wtf


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

thecel said:


> good rating
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't wanna insult so I'll give you a chance...


----------



## subhuman incel (Jan 16, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> If you had sent either WW or Tails these following pics I can't see how in any way they would have classified you a Tyrone lite:
> 
> View attachment 1496853
> View attachment 1496854
> ...





MakinItHappenReturn said:


> I mean tbh this has to be the worst rating Ive seen in my life
> 
> View attachment 1496874
> 
> ...


it shows how important it is to send a video of your face on top of the pictures, he looks like a 4 and a 7 in others, just from angle, lighting and expression differences. although you can still lightfraud in videos. in some of his pictures his dark circles are very apprent while in others they arent. i still think his side profile is decent though.


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Jan 16, 2022)

Rating is COPE. 

Here, we can easily see, that slightly changing the angle of the camera, turns a 8/10 Tyrone into a middle-aged garbage collector. 

Visa versa, turning the camera again, and changing lights, we turn the middle-aged garbage collector back into Tyrone 8/10. 

So, what's the point? It would make sense to rate IF all photos were taken without frauding, at the same straight angle, 1 profile photo, 1 anteface, 1 3/4 rpofile. And all done under direct daylight. Also, beards should be shaven for the sake of the experiment. 

Otherwise, ratings of a guy who woke up and made a shit phone selfie makes no sense compared to a "PSL god" who put on a makeup, called his professional crew, and then they took his headshot... 

--->> Personally I rate OP as 7+/10 easily IRL. Body halo, height, good enough face, masculine, no big failos, and if any, hidden under the beard <<---

PS. But with ethnic tax... idk idk... 6/10 probably... Above average definitely, but a white woman might be afraid to go with OP. too large, too masculine, and not white.


----------



## thecel (Jan 16, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> I don't wanna insult so I'll give you a chance...
> 
> View attachment 1497309
> View attachment 1497310
> ...



5.25 but you left out the mogger pic in which he’s 7


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

thecel said:


> 5/10 but you left out the mogger pic in which he’s 6.5–7
> 
> View attachment 1497325



So you'll count the angle frauds over the actual front views and side views? Nice one. You know how to rate.

And even in those ones he isn't a Tyrone lite. More HTN. But they are angle frauded


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jan 16, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> You're a fool
> 
> Lil Wayne and all these twits Kodak Black all slay because of their status
> 
> Ask him what his body count is I dare you


I haved DMed him. This guy looks way better then those subhumans you mentioned.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

Lagrange said:


> Rating is COPE.
> 
> Here, we can easily see, that slightly changing the angle of the camera, turns a 8/10 Tyrone into a middle-aged garbage collector.
> 
> ...



That's why I dont accept angle frauds

WW and Tails both accept angle frauded photos / videos

I don't

I made this very clear, hence this guy didn't send me just the frauds


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jan 16, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> it shows how important it is to send a video of your face on top of the pictures, he looks like a 4 and a 7 in others, just from angle, lighting and expression differences. although you can still lightfraud in videos. in some of his pictures his dark circles are very apprent while in others they arent. i still think his side profile is decent though.





Lagrange said:


> Rating is COPE.
> 
> Here, we can easily see, that slightly changing the angle of the camera, turns a 8/10 Tyrone into a middle-aged garbage collector.
> 
> ...


IRL results >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Any rating system ever. Most of the slayers I know IRL wouldn't get rated higher then a 6/10 or 5PSL here.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

subhuman incel said:


> it shows how important it is to send a video of your face on top of the pictures, he looks like a 4 and a 7 in others, just from angle, lighting and expression differences. although you can still lightfraud in videos. in some of his pictures his dark circles are very apprent while in others they arent. i still think his side profile is decent though.



Exactly

And it surprises me that Wheat Waffles accepts these angle frauds tbh

I thought he was brighter than that


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

thecel said:


> 5.25 but you left out the mogger pic in which he’s 7
> 
> View attachment 1497325



Normie that's ready for a fancy dress party


----------



## thecel (Jan 16, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> That's why I dont accept angle frauds
> 
> WW and Tails both accept angle frauded photos / videos
> 
> ...






MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Exactly
> 
> And it surprises me that Wheat Waffles accepts these angle frauds tbh
> 
> I thought he was brighter than that



Whether fraud-acceptance is good or bad depends on the ratings’ purposes. Accepting angle-frauded photos makes sense if you’re rating people in terms of how they look in dating app profiles. And online dating apps are the most common means of getting intimacy and relationships nowadays, so I get why raters may accept angle-frauded pics.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

thecel said:


> Whether that’s good or bad depends on the purpose of the ratings. Accepting angle-frauded photos makes sense if you’re rating people in terms of how they look in dating app profiles. And online dating apps are the most common means of getting intimacy and relationships nowadays, so I get why raters may accept angle-frauded pics.








You'll say anything to defend your position now. Just admit you're god damn wrong.

You are giving them an idea of their real life looks-level

Not some angle fraud garbage


----------



## thecel (Jan 16, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> You'll say anything to defend your position now. Just admit you're god damn wrong.
> 
> You are giving them an idea of their real life looks-level
> 
> Not some angle fraud garbage



I didn’t say accepting angle-frauds is THE one and only way to rate. I said it depends on situations. I agree more than disagree with your position; in most cases, angle-frauds shouldn’t be acceptable. However, there’re valid use cases for ratings of frauded pictures.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 16, 2022)

thecel said:


> I didn’t say accepting angle-frauds is THE one and only way to rate. I said it depends on situations. I agree more than disagree with your stance; in most cases, angle-frauds shouldn’t be acceptable. However there’re valid use cases for ratings of frauded pictures.



*'However there’re valid use cases for ratings of frauded pictures.'*

Am I Chad?


----------



## spark (Jan 28, 2022)

TyroneBiggums said:


> Tails and WW ratings were similar with a drop-off for MIHR. Not sure if they're more forgiving or MIHR is harsher. MIHR gave the most in depth facial analysis but WW &Tails looksmaxxing advice was more useful.Do want to hear other's opinions and looksmaxxing advice since I was hit with vagueness in certain aspects like "new haircut" or "shape beard for equal facial thirds".
> Tails:7.75
> WW:7
> MIHR:4.5



whats ur barefoot height?


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jan 28, 2022)

TyroneBiggums said:


> Tails and WW ratings were similar with a drop-off for MIHR. Not sure if they're more forgiving or MIHR is harsher. MIHR gave the most in depth facial analysis but WW &Tails looksmaxxing advice was more useful.Do want to hear other's opinions and looksmaxxing advice since I was hit with vagueness in certain aspects like "new haircut" or "shape beard for equal facial thirds".
> Tails:7.75
> WW:7
> MIHR:4.5



How old are you bro, you look decent


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jan 28, 2022)

6foot2_17y0 said:


> Big and black. Anybody who went to an american highschool knows that big and black=appealing to younger girls


Got jewed


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 31, 2022)

I got rated by them too

Tails: 6.75/10

WW: 7/10

Makinit: 6/10


----------



## Johnnybegood (Feb 6, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> I got rated by them too
> 
> Tails: 6.75/10
> 
> ...


Wow...makinit is a brutal rater brother. You're prob a real life 6.75-7. I fu got 6/10 from makinit youre def good looking!


----------



## prettyboyy (Feb 6, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Looking at this idiot making a troll comment for 10+ JFL reacts
> 
> Moron
> 
> ...


this is the funnies shit ive ever read.


----------



## NOTCHADRIP (Feb 6, 2022)

just go outside and see how omwen treat you ,its free btw


----------

